# Shoppin for a Yamaha



## Jayp (Sep 25, 2019)

Hi everyone, new member here, as the titles says i am shopping for a yamaha 24 or 28 inch, i have read a lot and viewed every videos on youtube about those models.

The one thing i am not sure is the need for power steering ( that honda has)
My old snowblower did not have it and it was ok but it wasnt a tracked snowblower. I know the 32 inch model has it but its too expensive for me.

I clear some area for my children and dog in my backyard so i need to make turns frequently.

I tought maybe the 28 inch would be a little big for that? It seems heavy

Thanks

Jay


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

welcome to the forum Jay. if all yer clearing is the backyard, the 24 is the way to go. if you need to clear your driveway in a hurry, go for the 28. both machines will be relatively easy to turn when on snow , probably easier to turn than a wheeled machine that has chains on the tires.


----------



## BNSFguy (Nov 2, 2019)

Did you end up buying a machine ??? If so, what did you decide to go with and please post some pics.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

JP, welcome aboard!


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

My brother says the Yamaha 24 I have turns easier than his Honda.

I have a bad back and really is not an issue. 

Unless you live in Canada or can go across that border then they never made a trigger steering tracked (as best I know) 

Ops wise you do not have to do a 180, you can clear the first run and turn slowly until you have done a 180 and then repeat on the other end and take a slice off the side of the first run and keep moving it over. 

I doubt trigger would work in deep snow at the ends until you got the ends cleared first.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

I have no problem sliding my 624 around.


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*Hi Jay*



Jayp said:


> Hi everyone, new member here, as the titles says i am shopping for a yamaha 24 or 28 inch, i have read a lot and viewed every videos on youtube about those models.
> 
> The one thing i am not sure is the need for power steering ( that honda has)
> My old snowblower did not have it and it was ok but it wasnt a tracked snowblower. I know the 32 inch model has it but its too expensive for me.
> ...


 
The YT1028T has trigger system, electromagnetic I believe.
It is a huge / heavy beast and needs that function.
The YT1028 that I have does not have it, I manage well without it. Great machines, highly recomended.


Dag


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Congrats on the Yammi and welcome from the Battlefields of Gettysburg


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Rather than the most need, the width should be driven by the narrowest need. Worst case you make an extra trip up and down the driveway. Blowing snow is fun so it just add to it! I went with the 24 as that gave me maneuverability in the tight areas in the back yard. This is an example of what I have done with the 624, hard dense pack and upwards of 3 ft.


----------

